# New Holland BR750a Round Baler - Guide, (fingers that separate the belts)



## herrmc (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a NH BR750A (4 x 6 Round Baler)... I purchased it new a couple of years ago. I have had trouble with the guide (fingers separating the belts on back of the clamshell). they wear and become sharp, then cut the belts, rip, catch the lacing etc.

I have 3 Part #'s for the guide...

1.) 9822208
2.) 86637506 ($135.53)
3.) 86628013 ($125.21)

I have a couple of reasons for my post:

a.) Has anyone else had similar issues?

b.) Anyone have a good solution? (besides just replacing).

c.) Would there be any interest in a solution I have?
....
I have a CNC plasma cutter, and I am able to make some pretty nice parts... I am making a replacement that will have replacable fingers (fingers should be easy to replace)... hopefully it will save ripped belts.

I am going to replace the round tube with a square tube (or angle iron). then I will make holes so that the fingers can be bolted on... easily replaced.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Just curious, how many bales are on that bale guide. If they are not worn completely through I just use a wire welder and weld them up and grind them smooth.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mike10 said:


> If they are not worn completely through I just use a wire welder and weld them up and grind them smooth.


That's exactly what NH recommends.

Ralph


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Got a 770 is just short of 10000 ,just welded on one tab an filled in the others


----------



## herrmc (Jul 18, 2011)

mike10 said:


> Just curious, how many bales are on that bale guide. If they are not worn completely through I just use a wire welder and weld them up and grind them smooth.


 They are worn thru pretty badly... I think I could fill them in, but with my ironworker and cnc plasma I can just make a new one about as easy... then make the fingers easily replaceable.

... to answer the earlier question, I am not sure how many bales... my Brothers and Dad have borrowed it a lot, we usually run two balers in the fields. If I was guessing I would say 1500 ~ 2000


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Somethings wrong then if you haven't even broke five thousand bales and having that problem already. Check your belt tracking, and make sure your baling four foot or wider windrows. Better take a close look at your sledge roll assembly as well. I bought my previous 644 dirt cheap as the previous owners were always making barrel shaped bales and wore thru the side of the sledge roller assembly enough that it finally snapped and sent the idler roller thru the top of the baler.

After getting everything adjusted properly and buying a v rake so I was always running a nice wide windrow into the baler, I never had to build any of that back up in almost 10,000 bales.


----------



## herrmc (Jul 18, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Somethings wrong then if you haven't even broke five thousand bales and having that problem already. Check your belt tracking, and make sure your baling four foot or wider windrows. Better take a close look at your sledge roll assembly as well. I bought my previous 644 dirt cheap as the previous owners were always making barrel shaped bales and wore thru the side of the sledge roller assembly enough that it finally snapped and sent the idler roller thru the top of the baler.
> 
> After getting everything adjusted properly and buying a v rake so I was always running a nice wide windrow into the baler, I never had to build any of that back up in almost 10,000 bales.


...
I bought the baler new ... I think I have used it 3 years... I myself put up about 100 ~ 150 round bales per year.... my brother and dad do quite a bit more, and not sure how many they have baled.... the baler looks like new still... still on original belts... I have changed the lacing over to the alligator type... we have a 10 wheel v rake that makes nice winrows, we make really nice looking bales... no barrels.
I have though indeed had trouble with the tracking since the day the baler was new... and it always seems like it is really touchy...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Guide wear will be affected a lot by the type of ground you're on. The belts will want to slide towards the downhill side as the bale gets heavier and by how even you are making your bale. I re-welded my bottom guides after about 2000 bales.

I ended up putting the top guide bar on my 780 to keep the belts from crossing over one another when baling across the side of the hill.

Flat ground should show little wear on the guides; hilly ground will show more wear.

Ralph


----------



## herrmc (Jul 18, 2011)

View attachment 1546
Well, I cut my 30 acres of prairie hay today... and I completed my new guide... I have a lame picture (from my iPhone).
I purchased a 5 ft piece of .25" x 1.5" x 1.5" ... cut it down to the prescribed 46.5" length, then I cut the endcaps (with cnc plasma cutter)... the fingers are 1.25" x .375" barstock.

In the future I can simply replace individual finger guides one at a time... replace in only a couple of minutes.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

herrmc said:


> I have though indeed had trouble with the tracking since the day the baler was new... and it always seems like it is really touchy...


I noticed that as well with my BR740A. Took a lot of teeny little tweaks to get the belts to run where I liked em, not sure if that's a common thing with the newer series baler or I jsut got real lucky with my previous 644. Adjusted the 644 once and had it perfect on the second attempt.

Something else that helps when adjusting tracking, take a sharpie marker and trace a circle around the large washer, slightly loosen the bolt then adjust it. The circle allows you to tell how much if any you have actually moved the roller.


----------



## mjsneed99 (May 19, 2011)

I have a BR 750 and I have never had a probelm like what you are having. I would suggest that you check the tracking of your belts. I have put over 10,000 through mine and just replaced the belts this year not becasue of the side wear but becasue the belts have screatched. Try adjusting the tracking.


----------

